# The hunt of my life(long read and pic heavy)



## AnAvidArcher (Nov 12, 2014)

Let me start off by thanking you all. None of this would have been possible without the information, support and inspiration i have received from many of you and countless others. And most of all thank the good Lord for making it all come together for me.



Many of you know me, but some of you dont. My name's Seth Cook and I've been traditional bow-only for the past 3 years. I am currently 16 years old. I have never shot a compound in my life. For the past year, i have been primitive only. I am currently hunting with an Osage self-bow i built back in the spring. Those of you that know me know how invested and dedicated I am to primitive bowhunting. After hunting over 250+ hours last year and only seeing 2 deer, i was a bit discouraged. However, following  many of you has encouraged me greatly.

Along the way, flintknapping, I had a lot of this happen

But every drop is worth it




This year I have been extremely blessed. I have a great new hunting partner, my girlfriend of over a year Sarah. She is quite incredible and very supportive. I must also say she is an amazing tracker and has a very natural predator sense. On my first hunt, I came close, 5 yards, to a 4 point buck and narrowly missed over his back. I saw him again two days later and he was a bit smarter, and didnt offer me the same shot.

Recently, I was given permission to hunt some very fertile ground in Appling Ga. On my first hunt, I saw 4 deer there, including a stout 4 point. This alone was incredible to me. On my next hunt, Tuesday night (11/11) I saw 13- a massive 10 point, a 6 point, 4 point and 10 does. I was blessed enough to take one of those does home with me.

Here's the arrow and part of my bow I was hunting with



This arrow is cedar(hand straightened over a fire like rivercane), turkey feathers and that pointy thing on the end is an absolutely razor sharp point I knapped from Georgetown Flint


Well sure enough on this particular hunt, after seeing 7 does and 3 bucks, including a big ole monster, three more does come out right at dark close by. Now this entire hunt was nothing but adrenaline, but right here I am about to need a change in my pants. Long story short, one of the does works close enough to me and I can just barely make her out. What I remember after that is her running off, stopping, and crashing. Now right here I'll be honest I did wet my pants a bit and i just about fell out of my tree.

As many of you have done, I sat there awhile with Sarah, calmed down, climbed down and headed back to the car. I called the landowner, my dad, mom, grandparents, basically anyone that would answer. 

After an hour or so Sarah, the landowner and I decide to start tracking. There's blood right away sprayed on tree at waist height ad it looks about like this 



With pools of blood like this 


Well back to Sarah being a fantastic tracker, I don't know if its because she's smarter than me or she's just a natural, course it probably also doesnt help i'm red-green colorblind, but she was spotting blood drops from as far as 10 yards away in the dark. Without her, there is really no way I would have found this deer.

Well unfortunately we've tracked about 75 yards now and blood is still constant, and we get to a big pool and then nothing. And we searched and searched and searcher, tried to call 3 different people with dogs but all were unavailable. I was heart broken to say the least, You all know what i am talking about.


Well we decided to try again today. So after school first thing I headed out to the property and in a matter of minutes found her


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Nov 12, 2014)

And here she lay. To anyone who doubt the effectiveness of a knapped point, just think that more people have been fed with a rock than with a piece of metal. 






I have more pictures with me and the deer, and If I can get them to work ill upload them as well.




And to make this a truly unforgettable experience, while skinning her I cut my hand really bad and had to be rushed to the ER. I'm okay but cant shoot a bow for a while. I am very lucky I missed major arteries and tendons.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Nov 12, 2014)

All in all, to sum everything up, I could not be happier that  my first deer with a bow was taken with an Osage self-bow I made myself, a point knapped by me, and I also did all of the shafting, hafting, fletching etc. I will post more pictures tomorrow and i will also post a picture or two of the head and rest of the shaft when I get it out of her body.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 12, 2014)

Were you able to salvage the meat? Do you have any pics of her?


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Nov 12, 2014)

Unfortunately no, I had school today so I couldnt get back to her until about 3pm and it got up to 75 degrees here today. I am workin on getting some pictures of her uploaded now


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Nov 12, 2014)

I hit her back and high, but she was quartering away from me and I was up in a tree so it ended up working out.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats man! Sounds like lots of hard work and time put in!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 13, 2014)

Glad you got the deer. Someone might think your accident prone. Do they have any safety class or red cross class you can take where you live?  Dave


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats Seth! You are definetly dedicated. I enjoyed camping and knapping w you back in Feb. You have serious skills and I learned from you as well.

Well deserved!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats Seth...Keep at it!


----------



## Troy Butler (Nov 13, 2014)

nice job


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 13, 2014)

Man that's a lot bigger critter than that frog you killed way back. Congratulations.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 13, 2014)

Man that's awesome Seth, I'm very happy for you. I know you have been working hard for that moment. Sorry you lost the meat, both the deers and yours. Sounds like with this new spot we will be reading much more of this.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats on a fine kill with primitive gear. On my list of things to try.
    It was cool last night. The meat is probably good just needs a good washing. Hams and shoulders take a while to spoil as well as back straps. What spoils fast will be near the wound. I`ve killed deer early bow season with temps mid 90`s and found them the next morning when it only got to 70 at night and they were not spoiled. Congrats again. If your ever in Appling county again and need help give me a holler. I live here. RC


----------



## Clipper (Nov 13, 2014)

Congratulations on a real accomplishment, something most men, or women, have never or ever will do.  You will do it again, too.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Nov 13, 2014)

Good job, Seth! Way to go! I bet your dad's pretty proud too.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 13, 2014)

Way to go Seth! I know you've been after that one for a while. Really good stuff right there!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 13, 2014)

I read this thread early this morning from my iPhone while at the hunting cabin and it almost made me late to my stand. I would have been late too as I wasn't going to leave out without responding but I couldn't get logged on to the forum from my phone. Anyhoo, I'm home for the night and wanted to let you know how tickled I am for you. I have said it before and will say it again Seth, you are years ahead of your time. Very few men attempt what you have done and fewer still stick with it until success is achieved. No doubt this is just the first of many more to come. 
Hate you cut your hand but at least you will have a scar to give you fond memories. You better hold on to that girl Sarah, she sounds like a keeper to me.

Again, congratulations Seth on a very much deserved trophy. RC is dead on about the meat so don't forget that next time. I expect you will tan that hide for a trophy too. Give my regards to your dad please.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 13, 2014)

Seth you sir are living the dream. One day in the near future I will get into traditional archery again. My grandfather who practically raised me passed away and the first chance I get I am going to honor his passing with a trad kill. I will have to get with you and spend some time learning. Keep it up dude.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 13, 2014)

Very, very impressive.   Congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## cr00241 (Nov 14, 2014)

Way to go!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 14, 2014)

No matter the outcome, hard work and dedication always pays off.  Congratulations.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome! I sold a longbow to you a few months ago and you gave me two stone arrows you made yourself. Obviously stone points and cane arrows and self bows are very effective! The modern archery industry can't make any money off guys like you - they will never sell you an 800 dollar bow. 

Anyway 250 hours and only seeing 2 deer? 
99 percent of people would call it quits - way to hang in there!


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 14, 2014)

your accomplishments are impressive. When you had to that your youth it becomes astounding. Hunting is a journey and just like life we all start and stop at different places along the way.

You have started far ahead of where many find themselves now.....including me........by going back to the beginning...

Time may change some of your desires but can never take that experience away from you...

Well done son!


----------



## techfire55 (Nov 14, 2014)

Young man, you are the true definition of a Hunter. You should be very proud of yourself. Thanks for sharing your story. Great deer by the way.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 14, 2014)

jerry russell said:


> No matter the outcome, hard work and dedication always pays off.  Congratulations.



Well said. Watched Shockey's Uncharted last night where Corey missed his Ibex and he was so disappointed. Jim made it clear he was successful in every aspect of "the hunt". The kill isn't most important.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your words of appreciation and encouragement. I know how experienced and knowledgeable you all are and so your words really mean a lot. My hand is still healing up, I can't shoot a bow for about a week probably(doesnt mean I won't be hard-headed and try anyways). 

I was unable to find my arrowhead in her after gutting and carefully searching each organ and cavity, but in the next few days I'll be going back out to the property to look for it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Young woodsman, you`ve done the ultimate, and I tip my hat to you.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 14, 2014)

Good hunting Seth!


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats Seth,  Memories for a lifetime!!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrat and just imagine what the future holds It is great to see  you  young people who are the future of Traditional/primitive archery. Well done young man !!


----------



## aiken (Nov 22, 2014)

way to go Seth,  must have been all that good experience you've gotten on our targets, lol


----------



## alan (Nov 25, 2014)

Very impressive! Congrats!


----------

